# Hi from down under (and yet another what should i buy? thread)



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

hey there fellow riders!

Aussie fella now living the life in beautiful Queenstown NZ, gearing up for my second full season. Last season was all about getting my skill level up on general riding (which i feel ive done) and so this season will consist of back country riding and getting to grips with freestyle stuff. Been doing plenty of research on what board to get for this season and i've narrowed the choices down to the following:

*YES Big City 158 (i'd much prefer the Optimistic but it's no longer in production )
*YES Basic 157 wide
*Rome Agent 158 wide
*K2 Raygun 157 wide

my stats:

*US 10.5/11 boots
*6'3" height
*176 lbs

are the 157 boards going to be too short for me? i was using a clunky old 163 burton floater last season which was way too big but im concerned about going too far the other way...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I think 157 should be fine for your weight. And with a size 10.5 or 11 boot I wouldn't get the wide neither.


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Definitely don't think you will need the wide. I have a size 11-11.5 boot and am fine on a non-wide board.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

None of those, go for the

157 Ride Berzerker.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

cheers for the advice people!

the berzerker looks like a pretty good stick WasatchMan, will go down to my local ride dealer and have a closer look. :thumbsup:


----------

